# Who are you hoping to win the Super Bowl ?



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I am going with the Saints...its been a long time coming...and the Saints quarterback is from *Texas*...Go Saints !


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I admit that I like both teams, but (ahem) GO HORSE!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

This Hoosiermama says GO COLTS!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Colts all the way!!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Colts & Peyton Manning.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The SAINTS & Drew!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm just hoping it hurries up and finishes - football season seems to never end.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suppose I'm slightly leaning toward the Saints, but I really don't care that much. Frankly (as if I'm normally not?) I've gotten pretty bored overall with football the last several years. Chances are I'll be channel-hopping when the game is on -- unless I end up at a Super Bowl party somewhere -- and only paying marginal attention to the game.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

GO COLTS!!! 

Unlike Geoffrey I am not looking forward to the end of football. There will be nothing worth watching on Sundays after that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Peyton is an awesome and possibly the best ever quarterback, and even though I am for the Saints all the way   I am afraid the Colts will win.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, now that the Vikings and the Farvelious one are out, I'm rooting for the Saints.  I like the Colts alright, but they've already been there, done that.  And I really like Drew Brees.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Colts all the way--GO PEYTON!!!!

And then a week later, the really important thing happens: PITCHERS AND CATCHERS REPORT TO SPRING TRAINING!!!!!!!!

I'm *so* ready for baseball.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Saints of course, no contest. What a great game last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saints are due. . .so clearly the sentimental favorites. . . . .viking, I think you can edit your OP and add a poll. . . .or see if Leslie or Verena can do it for you. (I'm a mod, but I have no powes here in NQK; it's kinda like my kyrptonite.   )


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm just hoping it hurries up and finishes - football season seems to never end.


And always interrupts my fav Sunday night programming 

Personally, I am looking forward to the Super Bowl ads. Although those have been pretty disappointing in the last few years.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I'm hoping the commercials win this year.    The past few years have been a major letdown lemme tell ya. LOL


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

SAINTS!!! WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Colts


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Black & Gold all the way! Who dat!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Since my husband is from New Orleans we are rooting for the Saints. My husband's brother and his wife are going to coming to Florida for the game. He is a season ticket holder and was able to get tickets for the game. I don't know if he has been able to get tickets for us yet, but we are working on it.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to see the Saints win, but mostly I'm hoping for a good game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did feel bad for Favre last night. . . .and his wife winced about every other play -- poor woman, couldn't they take the camera off her for a few minutes.  Probably just as well they lost though, I'm not sure he'd survive the super bowl.  It was pretty clear that the Saint's game plan included attacking the QB relentlessly.  And Peterson was a real fumble fingers too. . . .really, the Vikings beat themselves.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Superbowl?  Is that the new special from Taco Bell?

Wait, don't tell me....It's a football game of some sort, right?  Between the Yankees and the Red Sox?    

Seriously, I never know who is playing in the Superbowl till the Friday before the game when I inevitably overhear a conversation about it at work.  I've never even considered watching it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did feel bad for Favre last night. . . .and his wife winced about every other play -- poor woman, couldn't they take the camera off her for a few minutes. Probably just as well they lost though, I'm not sure he'd survive the super bowl.


I don't think _she_ would have survived it.


The Hooded Claw said:


> The Superbowl? Is that the new special from Taco Bell?
> Wait, don't tell me....It's a football game of some sort, right? Between the Yankees and the Red Sox?
> Seriously, I never know who is playing in the Superbowl till the Friday before the game when I inevitably overhear a conversation about it at work. I've never even considered watching it.


 WHAT
_*Go Saints!!!!*_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did feel bad for Favre last night. . . .and his wife winced about every other play -- poor woman, couldn't they take the camera off her for a few minutes. Probably just as well they lost though, I'm not sure he'd survive the super bowl. It was pretty clear that the Saint's game plan included attacking the QB relentlessly. And Peterson was a real fumble fingers too. . . .really, the Vikings beat themselves.


Yeah, I feel so bad for the Favres as they ache and cry all the way to the bank to add more to their tens of millions of dollars already there. 

Now, the offensive linemen who get hit every play by defensive linemen and linebackers while making maybe a tenth of what Favre makes (and probably suffering more permanent, debilitating damage as they age); them I feel almost sorry for. (Almost, because they're still making many times more per year than I ever have, and they're _supposed_ to weigh that much.  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't think _she_ would have survived it. WHAT
> _*Go Saints!!!!*_


It's true! Sad for a resident of OU-Boomer Sooner Nation, but I'm not much on football. I did attend some games while I was attending college, but just never took any interest in football!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Good God, Man! Well, don't worry about it. I don't watch basekball. I don't watch base a'balla, either. I don't care for Socker...  But I do like Ice Hockey and Rugby though I don't get to watch them very often due conflicts of interest. On the other hand, my favority sports is Sumo!!!!! Hai!! Hai!! As for the Superbowl? Saints, of course, because they come from Nawlins where Marie LeBeaux lived... died... lived? And Anne Rice lived there and well, what does that have to do with anything? I don't know!

Go Border Reivers!!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

<------------------- Says it all!  

Born and raised in S. La. so I'm a real live Who Dat! Went to the first ever Saints game with my Dad back in '67 and had season tickets through 1999.

The Colts are a favorite team since Peyton is Archie's son and a hometown boy. But I'll have to pull against him for this one.

Who dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints? Who Dat! Who Dat!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Super Bowl? Is it that time again _already_?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So sad to be outta the sports loop Ms. Susan! And you _know_ my DH is from N'Awlins!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

No, no, I need to stay in the loop!  I need to know when the SB is because that's the only day of the year you can get a table at The Cheesecake Factory without a 90-minute wait.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No, no, I need to stay in the loop! I need to know when the SB is because that's the only day of the year you can get a table at The Cheesecake Factory without a 90-minute wait.


  OK, Susan, I will call you at your table to tell you win the SAINTS WIN!!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Born and raised in Baltimore so it should be pretty obvious who I'm rooting against.  I hate the Colts for oh so many reasons and I've always kind of liked the Saints so I'm hoping the Saints kill them.

BTW, despite my intense hatred for the franchise he plays for, I can't help but respect Manning as one of the best to ever play the game.  However, the little pouty face he gets any time something doesn't go his way makes me want to hit him.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is from Baltimore so he is rooting for the Saints. He has never forgiven them for sneaking out of town in the middle of the night and he almost spits whenever he says their name.


----------



## mmcdonald2k (Jan 27, 2010)

Saints are going to kick A$$!

BTW, Here is a store that has some cool shirts for the Saints:
http://www.zazzle.com/hottopics/gifts?cg=196926898655599867


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

NOLA all the way - Go Saints!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

My MIL just called to tell us she got the whole family saints Championship shirts! We are totally pumped!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

sem said:


> My husband is from Baltimore so he is rooting for the Saints. He has never forgiven them for sneaking out of town in the middle of the night and he almost spits whenever he says their name.


It was before my time when they moved, so it doesn't sting anywhere near as much for me as it does for the people who were Colts fans for so long and then had it ripped away from them overnight, but I still hate them for it. It wouldn't be quite so bad if the Ravens could exact some revenge some time but the Colts seem to be the Ravens' kryptonite. I just can't wait for the day Manning retires and they (hopefully) return to mediocrity.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The current Colts players and coaches are not the ones that left in the middle of the night. You're hating people who had nothing to do with that situation. It's like hating children for something their parents did. 

Go COLTS!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> The current Colts players and coaches are not the ones that left in the middle of the night. You're hating people who had nothing to do with that situation. It's like hating children for something their parents did.
> 
> Go COLTS!!


I didn't realize until recently that the Colts have played more years in Indy than the Colts did in Baltimore. We've been spoiled with Peyton, tho. When he retires, we may be in for a rough ride. But hopefully he won't retire for quite a few years!

Go COLTS!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

JimJ said:


> It was before my time when they moved, so it doesn't sting anywhere near as much for me as it does for the people who were Colts fans for so long and then had it ripped away from them overnight, but I still hate them for it. It wouldn't be quite so bad if the Ravens could exact some revenge some time but the Colts seem to be the Ravens' kryptonite. I just can't wait for the day Manning retires and they (hopefully) return to mediocrity.


Out of curiosity, and I really mean no offense, but are you a Ravens fan?

I agree that the Irsay move in the middle of the night was scum level low, but the end result was no different than what happened to Cleveland - the team that ultimately became your Ravens. Both cities eventually got new teams, but the Ravens were taken from another city, just like Indy took the Colts, while the new Browns were at least an expansion team taken from no one. Doesn't that kinda make Baltimore as bad as Indy? And once you accept the Ravens, can you really continue to hate on Indy without feeling just a little bit hypocritical?

I ask because I often wonder how I would have felt if the Saints had been removed from N.O. (there was much talk about L.A. & San Antonio post Katrina) and eventually we had been offered the chance to get an existing team from another city. It was made clear by the league that no expansion team would be in the offering, so would a new team taken from someone else soften the blow? Would it be fair to the the city who lost their team to N.O.? And would that make N.O. as bad as those people in L.A. or S.A. who took our team? No doubt that I would hate the fact that the Saints were ripped away from the Big Easy and probably hold a huge grudge, but what would I feel when we got a new team?

I dunno.

Again, no offense intended to any Ravens fans, but it really is a very complex issue with much emotion involved on both sides.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Go Peyton!

I'm not into sports, more of a fan of the commercials, but I can watch those on the net after the game.......... LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I didn't realize until recently that the Colts have played more years in Indy than the Colts did in Baltimore. We've been spoiled with Peyton, tho. When he retires, we may be in for a rough ride. But hopefully he won't retire for quite a few years!
> 
> Go COLTS!


Well, if he does like Favre. . . .he'll play until the Colts think he's too long in the tooth. . . and then play some more for one of their hated rivals. . . .

I think what really sticks in the craw of long time Balto fans. . .and it's mostly directed against Irsay. . .is the blatent lying and low class dealings. Irsay was pretty much promising on a daily basis that he had no intention of moving the Colts, despite Indianapolis' overtures. And then one day they were just gone. The Cleveland situation was almost as bad, but at least, when it happened to them, they knew more or less, that they were near the top of the running for an expansion team.

AND they got to keep the team name.

Still, I personally think "Ravens" is a better name for Baltimore with it's Poe connections than "Colts".


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> AND they got to keep the team name.


I think you're right on Bob Irsay. From what I understand, he and his son didn't really get along. But he's been dead for a number of years now. I think that statement up there is what really sticks in Baltimore's craw. If they'd have changed the team name when they came to Indy, I doubt it would be much of an issue now.

Then again, lots of teams leave lots of cities and keep the name...Arizona Cardinals, LA Lakers, and the Dodgers are a few that come to mind. I guess some cities tend to hold a grudge longer than others.

Regardless, they've been in Indy longer than Baltimore, and with Baltimore having a good team, it might be time for Baltimore to let it go.

Not that I think that'll happen 

Should be a good Superbowl with two high powered offenses!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was totally raised a Colts fan. Johnny Unitas was like a god in our house  I was long gone out of the household when this all happened, so I wasn't as close to the media attention. But I know my dad and brothers were furious. . . . . not with the team, but with the owner.

They _totally_ embraced the Ravens when they came to town. . . .


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I think you're right on Bob Irsay. From what I understand, he and his son didn't really get along. But he's been dead for a number of years now. I think that statement up there is what really sticks in Baltimore's craw. If they'd have changed the team name when they came to Indy, I doubt it would be much of an issue now.
> 
> Then again, lots of teams leave lots of cities and keep the name...Arizona Cardinals, LA Lakers, and the Dodgers are a few that come to mind. I guess some cities tend to hold a grudge longer than others.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree, it kind of goes back to holding grudges against people that aren't even around anymore and were the ones responsible for the move.

Rams are another team that has moved but kept the name. It happens...

Since Baltimore has a team I would think they would just be focused on that team now and supporting them and not so worried about who left the town years ago. If they had been stripped of a team and no team replaced them then I guess I could understand more, but that's not the situation. Indianapolis Colts have built their own team here and since they have been so good lately I think people must hold the grudge because they are doing so well. If they were doing crappy then they wouldn't have anything to be jealous of.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> If they were doing crappy then they wouldn't have anything to be jealous of.


And heaven knows, they were crappy until Peyton arrived! I remember many a time that the Colts GAVE tickets away to non-profit organizations in an attempt to fill the seats. And if you were lucky, you saw a 6-3 game...and usually the Colts were on the losing end.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

love the Saints!!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

MikeD said:


> Out of curiosity, and I really mean no offense, but are you a Ravens fan?
> 
> I agree that the Irsay move in the middle of the night was scum level low, but the end result was no different than what happened to Cleveland - the team that ultimately became your Ravens. Both cities eventually got new teams, but the Ravens were taken from another city, just like Indy took the Colts, while the new Browns were at least an expansion team taken from no one. Doesn't that kinda make Baltimore as bad as Indy? And once you accept the Ravens, can you really continue to hate on Indy without feeling just a little bit hypocritical?
> 
> ...


No offense taken and yes, I'm a hardcore Ravens fan. I think what happened in Cleveland was MUCH different than the situation with the Colts. I do feel for them because it sucks to lose a team under any circumstances, but they kept their name and their history (and the history means more to me than the name) and were guaranteed and got a new team almost immediately, whereas Baltimore was passed over not once but twice for an expansion team. Cleveland got a team in 3 years whereas it took 13 years for Baltimore to get one. The NFL choose to give Jacksonville a team before Baltimore, a decision that now looks really stupid considering that Jags home games are usually blacked out because they can't fill up their stadium and they will probably be the next team to move. I'd have much rather have gotten the expansion team than to have to take another city's team, but for whatever reason it didn't look like the NFL was in any hurry to grant us an expansion so I'm happy that the city our team came from at least got a much better deal than we got.

BTW, I don't hate the coaches or the players (at least, not for that reason) as someone suggested (I don't have any love for Jim Irsay though, despite his attempts to wash his hands of the matter. Modell offered to buy the colors, name and history back for 5 million dollars when he moved the Browns to Baltimore and Irsay refused). I hate the team and the history that it represents, so I pull against them. But I'm a Ravens fan before I'm a Colts hater so I was actually pulling for the Colts at the end of the season because they were playing teams whose losses to the Colts helped the Ravens get to the playoffs.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I'm a Browns fan.....and since I will probably never see them in the superbowl, I don't really care.  I gotta say I'm a Peyton fan, he's hilarious - and one heck of a quarterback - so I'm going for the Colts.  Although.....New Orleans could use the boost.  

I HATE the end of football season!  And it's awhile before baseball starts....


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

JimJ said:


> No offense taken and yes, I'm a hardcore Ravens fan. I think what happened in Cleveland was MUCH different than the situation with the Colts. I do feel for them because it sucks to lose a team under any circumstances, but they kept their name and their history (and the history means more to me than the name) and were guaranteed and got a new team almost immediately, whereas Baltimore was passed over not once but twice for an expansion team. Cleveland got a team in 3 years whereas it took 13 years for Baltimore to get one. The NFL choose to give Jacksonville a team before Baltimore, a decision that now looks really stupid considering that Jags home games are usually blacked out because they can't fill up their stadium and they will probably be the next team to move. I'd have much rather have gotten the expansion team than to have to take another city's team, but for whatever reason it didn't look like the NFL was in any hurry to grant us an expansion so I'm happy that the city our team came from at least got a much better deal than we got.
> 
> BTW, I don't hate the coaches or the players (at least, not for that reason) as someone suggested (I don't have any love for Jim Irsay though, despite his attempts to wash his hands of the matter. Modell offered to buy the colors, name and history back for 5 million dollars when he moved the Browns to Baltimore and Irsay refused). I hate the team and the history that it represents, so I pull against them. But I'm a Ravens fan before I'm a Colts hater so I was actually pulling for the Colts at the end of the season because they were playing teams whose losses to the Colts helped the Ravens get to the playoffs.


Interesting take. Thanks for the reply and taking my question in the vein in which it was intended.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

MikeD said:


> I ask because I often wonder how I would have felt if the Saints had been removed from N.O. (there was much talk about L.A. & San Antonio post Katrina) and eventually we had been offered the chance to get an existing team from another city. It was made clear by the league that no expansion team would be in the offering, so would a new team taken from someone else soften the blow? Would it be fair to the the city who lost their team to N.O.? And would that make N.O. as bad as those people in L.A. or S.A. who took our team? No doubt that I would hate the fact that the Saints were ripped away from the Big Easy and probably hold a huge grudge, but what would I feel when we got a new team?
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Again, no offense intended to any Ravens fans, but it really is a very complex issue with much emotion involved on both sides.


New Orleans was never into basketball as much as football, but I don't think that anyone cares about the Jazz anymore. The city has definitely welcomed the Hornets. I'm personally not a basketball fan, but the Hornets are very popular around here! My husband's employer is part owner & the Hornets have a big following on the bayou.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

cagnes said:


> New Orleans was never into basketball as much as football, but I don't think that anyone cares about the Jazz anymore. The city has definitely welcomed the Hornets. I'm personally not a basketball fan, but the Hornets are very popular around here! My husband's employer is part owner & the Hornets have a big following on the bayou.


The City certainly has adopted the Hornets, but I never have. I was a very distraught Jazz season ticket holder (and ABA Bucs with my Dad before that!) when they left. I am not a UTAH Jazz fan and typically pull against them now that they are no longer N.O.'s team. But the Hornets are not a "native" team and, while I am happy for the many that love the Hornets, it just isn't the same for me personally.

BTW, we set attendance records with the Jazz before they moved. The move had much more to do with the desire of Jazz ownership to move back to the owner's home city than with any financial or support issue.

My Jazz experience and my inability to adopt the Hornets as so many others have is one of the reasons why I have wondered about what my feelings would be if we had lost the Saints and obtained a team from another city. I am a much, much bigger football fan than a BB fan and devote countless hours to following my team. So I wonder and I asked...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

As of today... to win the Super Bowl...Saints 19 votes followed by 10 votes for the Colts...


Spoiler



*GO! SAINTS*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Saints!!!!  Love the Saints, love New Orleans!

Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Either the Browns or the Chargers... Oh, wait.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a displaced Hoosier, so go Colts!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> As of today... to win the Super Bowl...Saints 19 votes followed by 10 votes for the Colts...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


on Feb.5th... its Saints 19 and Colts 11 sounds like a good score...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Saints


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

*Geaux SAINTS.... Finish Strong!!!*


----------

